# importance of jewels in watches



## Akhila Bale (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi all,

My father own a automatic and mechanical watch shop and I have seen so many watches but I never understood what they mean when talk about stones or jewels in the specification.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Akhila Bale said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My father own a automatic and mechanical watch shop and I have seen so many watches but I never understood what they mean when talk about stones or jewels in the specification.


 Synthetic sapphire used as bearings due to their hardness and low friction properties. No value as gemstones. Up to a point, the more the better but beyond 25 is usually marketing bs for a standard movements without extra complications.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

100 Jewels


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Roy said:


> 100 Jewels


 Do the 70 or 80 odd extra jewels provide this watch with an aesthetic advantage when the caseback is in place? I think I hear a tree falling in a distant forest! :biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

An automatic watch shop. Is that like a vending machine? Or more Argos click and collect?


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Why not give this a watch, it explains some basics and then go from there :


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

it was elgin came out with a 30 jewel wrist watch some time ago. i was told then, 21 jewels is all that's needed.? vinn


----------



## nmalone1013 (Oct 6, 2016)

Roy said:


> 100 Jewels


I own a couple Orients. That's a beautiful movement. I don't care if 100 jewels is not utilitarian but it's true craftsmanship in house movement. I love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Crandall (Sep 25, 2016)

more jewels can't hurt unless one falls out and gets lodged somewhere it shouldn't.....


----------



## Akhila Bale (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks to all for your information.

Ohhh,100 jewels watch nice .


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I have a 30j Mondaine super automatic, Had it since I was 15, My aunt bought it for me!!

The balance shaft got broken so I took it in for repair, The shop owner was going crackers trying to buy it from me! This was back in 1973, I forgot about the watch for some years but was passing and called in upon remembering, He still had it!, It hand wound as well, He got it out of a tray of other watches that hadn't been reclaimed, Wound it up and it went straight away!!

It lasted for a little over a week when the mainspring broke!! 

John


----------

